# Pixel ---> Vektor ?!



## premiere (20. August 2001)

Hallo,

Ich weiß dass das eine absolute Newbiefrage ist..*schäm*
Also: Ich habe hier eine kleine *.jpg-Grafik, die ich aber als Vektordatei brauche.
Kann man das irgendwie umwandeln? Mit welchen Programmen geht das?
Sollte Free/Shareware sein, ich brauche es einstweilen nur für die eine Grafik.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Goku626 (20. August 2001)

ich denke nich das das geht jedenfalls kenn ich kein programm dafür


----------



## premiere (20. August 2001)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das geht (zumindest mit *bmp Grafiken, das wäre ja kein Problem). Mit CorelDraw geht das z.b. (CorelTrace). Das habe ich allerdings nicht hier.
Deswegen such ich ein Free/Shareware Programm


----------



## flaschebier (20. August 2001)

*Streamline*

Also corel trace ist wohl das beste tool dafür. du kannst es aber auch mit adobe streamline 4 versuchen. ist recht kleines progi (ca. 3 MB) bei komplexen vorlagen schnell überfordert. aber einen versuch ist es immer wert.

hier testversion : http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/main.html#Streamline


----------



## Flame (17. Oktober 2001)

*hey hey hey*

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu eine corel sektion. *freu*

/me arbeitet schon seit version 4 mit corel.

also zum prob.
du kannst es mit streamline versuchen. wie schon gesagt.
was anderes fällt mir auch nicht ein.

aber wenn die jpg nicht zu umfangreich ist. warum machst es nicht schnell neu.

ich ken kein besseres prog als corel draw, um logos zu machen.
mit illu kann ich mich noch nicht so recht anfreunden.


----------



## Andrew (1. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von premiere _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Ich weiß dass das eine absolute Newbiefrage ist..*schäm*
> ...



Hi, hast du es schon mit Flash 5 ausprobiert. Wenn du es mit diesem Programm versuchen willst dann berücksichtige folgende Punkte:
1. Um das Bild in Flash einzufügen gehe auf "Datei/importieren"
und wähle dein Bild aus.
2. Nachdem es nun eingefügt wurde, musst du es in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln. Gehe auf "Modifizieren/Bitmap nachzeichnen".( du kannst jetzt die Qualität deiner Vektorgrafik einstellen.)
3. Zum schluss speicherst du dein Bild ab.
So einfach erstellt man mit Flach 5 Vektoren.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit meinem Beitrag weiterhelfen.
Andrew


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

ich finde auch das coreltrace das beste dafür ist, aber da du dass ja nicht mehr hast....streamline kenn ich nicht

aber @andrew: ich finde flash macht keine schönen vektoren aus pixelbasierten bildern...hab ich zumindest die erfahrung gemacht...


----------

